
How To Make 1 to 30,000 Virtual Reality Cardboard Headsets an Hour - kqr2
http://www.dodocase.com/blogs/dodo-blog/14801205-how-to-make-1-to-30-000-virtual-reality-cardboard-headsets-an-hour
======
rahimnathwani
FYI if you live in China, you can buy a kit (including machine-cut cardboard,
velcro and lenses) for <50 RMB ($8). Magnets and NFC can be bought cheaply
from other taobao sellers.

I made one by hand myself, and bought kits from two different vendors.

\- the one I cut myself works, but it looks like trash and is not durable.
Also, the lenses I used distort too much

\- the one from the first vendor is great. The design has been modified so
that the lens holes are a little wider, to accommodate the wider lenses
supplied: [http://tb.cn/qdMexXy](http://tb.cn/qdMexXy)

\- the one from the second vendor was almost as good, but the doesn't have the
slightly wider lenses/holes

If you're using an iPhone, I recommend the app '3dtube' for watching 3D
videos. Also, search the App Store for 'durovis' to find other compatible
apps.

~~~
SimpleMinds
Thank you very much for posting to vendor. Could you also post links and/or
names to other parts? That way it will be complete information

~~~
rahimnathwani
Sure. I didn't buy any NFC tags, but used these magnets:

\- Ring magnet 20mm x 4mm:
[http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23637980267](http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23637980267)

\- Ceramic magnet 20mm x 3mm:
[http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18786950677](http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18786950677)

I haven't bought an NFC, but this might work:
[http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=38598120822](http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=38598120822)

------
morsch
Interesting. Seems like the flat die (spoiler: works like a cookie cutter)
would work fine on a much smaller scale. For example, you could manually press
it down on a piece of cardboard, maybe with a lever action. A cursory search
seems to indicate such contraptions exist.

Seems like that ought to get you up to laser cutter speeds (3 mins/part) with
a much smaller investment.

PS - not usually one to complain about this, but the contrast of the font on
that page is ridiculous.

------
donclark
$14 & free shipping (no ratings yet): [http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-
DIY-Google-Cardboard-V...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-DIY-Google-
Cardboard-Virtual-reality-mobile-phone-glasses-with-NFC-TAG/1961979491.html)
Lots more here:
[http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=cardboard+goo...](http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=cardboard+google&catId=&initiative_id=SB_20140715062011)
and then there is this? [http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Google-Cardboard-
Virtual-real...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Google-Cardboard-Virtual-
reality-Mobile-stereoscopic-3D-movie-game-wearing-glasses/1971556452.html)

------
drjacobs
I got to try one of these out at a wedding last weekend, it was a ton of fun
and well worth the price. Going to have to buy one of my own to play around
with.

------
utopkara
It is cool that somebody is doing this. I wouldn't mind cutting and making one
for my own as a weekend project though. The lenses cost $3-$4, you can get
them from your local toy store packaged inside toy binoculars.

------
ZoF
These guys did well moving quick to capitalize on this.

Saw several ads for it, probably sold quite well; getting to use 'Google' in
your product's title definitely lends it some extra credibility too.

------
sfeng
I would love to know the unit cost for each method.

